# Research on assisted reproduction – can you help?



## AliceWinstanley (Sep 24, 2013)

Despite increasing numbers of people using assistive technologies to have children, these families are not sufficiently represented in studies of family development. In order to develop policy and support to reflect the reality of life for these families, research into families needs to include the whole variety of modern families. Therefore, we would like to invite lesbian, gay and heterosexual couples based in the UK, who used donor insemination, IVF or surrogacy to conceive their child to take part in the New Parents Study.

*Who is carrying out this research?*
My name is Alice Winstanley and I am part of an international team working on a study about the development of families who have used assisted reproduction techniques to start their family. I work with a team of researchers based at the Universities of Cambridge, Paris and Amsterdam. More information about me as well as the group I work with in Cambridge can be found at: http://www.psychol.cam.ac.uk/adprg

*What is this research and why is it being carried out?*
During the New Parents Study we'd visit you for a few hours when the baby is 4 months old, to learn about your experiences of becoming parents and to see how your baby is getting on in every day settings, like when you play with them. When your baby is around 12 months old, we'll invite you to come see us at the University of Cambridge. During this visit we'll learn about your experiences as your baby has grown in their first year, and see how your child enjoys playing in new places (our playroom), and with new toys and new people (us!).

We will reimburse you for any costs associated with being in the study, including the costs of your travel to Cambridge for the 12-month visit. More information about what the study involves can be found at: http://www.psychol.cam.ac.uk/adprg/new-parents-study/leaflet

Results will be presented at scientific conferences and in scientific journals in terms of groups of individuals and there will be no means of identifying any individuals involved. All information we collect from you will be anonymous and identifiable only by code numbers we will assign you.

Understanding the journeys different families take in the first year of infancy is important because this knowledge can allow us to better support new parents. This work can also play an important role in informing public policy.

If you are interested in finding out more information about the study, please click here. Alternatively call me (or Kate) on 01223 767 807 or email us at [email protected]. Please feel free to pass this information on to families you think may be interested.

Thank you for taking the time to read this!

Best wishes,
Alice


----------

